
Be smarter at work, slack off - prakash
http://money.cnn.com/2006/03/16/news/economy/annie/fortune_annie0317/index.htm
======
webwright
"The "time cost" of refocusing your attention may be only a few seconds with
each switch, but the researchers found that, over time, it reduced people's
total efficiency by 20% to 40%."

So true. The average RescueTime user visits 40 different web domains (note:
not PAGES-- domains!) and uses 15 different installable apps-- per day.
Another tidbit-- the average RescueTime users alt-tabs to an IM window 70
times per day. Email is around 30. Toss in cell phones, meetings, coffee
breaks, and (ahem) Hacker News, and it looks pretty grim.

~~~
tomjen
How many of those 40 domains is ad networks?

Second when are you guys going to make a linux version? It would be cool
knowing what I spend my time doing.

~~~
webwright
Almost none are ad networks! We don't track domains of embedded stuff-- only
the URL that's in your address bar. So ad networks would only theoretically
show up with pop-up/pop-under windows. Which are the devil.

Linux version is open-sourced and active-- and ready for action!. I've heard
good things: <https://launchpad.net/rescuetime-linux-uploader>

------
DaniFong
'"The physiological effects of tiredness are well-known. You can turn a smart
person into an idiot just by overworking him," notes Peter Capelli, a
professor of management at Wharton.'

I've definitely felt this. I tried to explain it to my boos once. 'My brain
feels dead, sir. I can't code any more. I need a break'.

That wasn't received so well, but I got out of there.

~~~
prakash
I guess its time to leave, the moment you start calling them "Sir" :-)

------
simianstyle
Don't tell anybody this, but I always take a 15 minute nap in our break room
after lunch everyday at work. It really helps me get back to focus for the
rest of the day when I'm coding.

~~~
umjames
Maybe the fact that you feel like you have to keep this a secret is a clue
that you're not at the right place.

~~~
simianstyle
Well I like where I work, but the only problem is that the old people don't
believe in naps. They prefer the 9-5 mundane corporate environment despite the
fact that we're a startup.

------
k7lim
Ev Williams talks about how this book (Tom Demarco's _Slack_) sets the tone
for his companies. And it was on his recommendation that I read it.

Ironically, he mentioned that his experience at Google did NOT typify the
mentality of leaving space to maneuver. My experience there corroborates.

~~~
prakash
Tom DeMarco's books are awesome. Slack really opened my mind, instead of
optimizing every waking hour, I used a "structured procrastination" approach
in getting things done.

~~~
wanorris
Structured procrastination?

Is that where you give yourself x minutes to surf the web or whatever, but
when the timer goes off, you go back to work, or is it something else?

~~~
kirubakaran
<http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

(using your tendency to procrastinate to work for you)

